# Piedmontese



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Some calves out off our new bull.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

More


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Cant seem to post more than one at a time.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

73 has a good look. What are his stats? You could probably fetch a cool 2 grand if he has a good semen test and sound walk.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just had a new one here back in early july


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> 73 has a good look. What are his stats? You could probably fetch a cool 2 grand if he has a good semen test and sound walk.


Looks almost too good to put on a plate.


----------

